# Comm Res Units Direction



## Sig_Des (11 Jan 2006)

Hey,

For all the Comm Reservists, and maybe specifically 70 Comm Gp, what direction do your units seem to be moving to?

We've seperated the Regiment into two sigs troops- Main & Alternate- and both troops are seem to be concentrating more on CP Exes than anything. I don't think we've done any out dets at all, other than 33 Bde support Exes. Looks like we're moving to setting up CP's for DOMOPS and such. Wondering what the Gp Ex is going to be like. At the last one, I spent 16 hours total in an LS, to guard a frozen parking lot in Borden for 6.

Oh, and the linemen have been integrated into both troops.


----------



## PteCamp (12 Jan 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Wondering what the Gp Ex is going to be like. At the last one, I spent 16 hours total in an LS, to guard a frozen parking lot in Borden for 6.



Oh yes, that was a great exercise. Good times had by all.

I'm not really sure entirely what direction our unit is going in, right now were just spending sometime getting our new NCCIS equipment sorted out and ready for our 24 NTM det.
I guess we'll see what happens..


----------



## PteCamp (12 Jan 2006)

Damn and I gotta drive to Belleville...

We've been working on Dom Ops too, staying outta the woods for awhile. Seems like a good idea to me, if we are needed at some point, theres a slim chances it going to be in a large wooded area with lots of room to set up. Might as well get use to being out in the civie world in more confined spaces.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Jan 2006)

Yes, we've been doing quite a bit of remoting into buildings as well, and i love that Cheater cable for power.

just found out that we are getting 2 car-4s, (That big 4 vehicle mod CP), so we're definitely moving towards large CPs


----------



## PteCamp (19 Jan 2006)

Everyone looking forward to this weekend???
Should be interesting..


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Jan 2006)

All I know, is that I'm driving an ML from here to Trenton, and that my Troop may be in Belleville


----------



## PteCamp (22 Jan 2006)

So everyone have a good weekend?
I thought it was a good go, definitely one of the better group exercises I have been on...


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Jan 2006)

yup, definitely better than last years...

plus I was OPFOR, so I got to wear civvies all weekend


----------



## Darth_Hamel (4 Feb 2006)

Hey desch, it's Hamel:

yeah the west coast units are going the same way. we've been doing a lot of CP non-tactical, and we're working the kinks out of a 3 veh Bde CP. the only difference is that we're also doing a lot of RRB work, but that's probably becase you can't get coms worth crap in BC without it.


----------



## TheMadscanner (8 Apr 2006)

Hi All

We're getting a similar change of direction here in Britain.  Under a re-org called Future Army Structure, we are buggering around with various Sig Regts. The idea seems to be to give each of the regular Bde areas 1 res trunk Regt and 1 res CNR (radio) Regt.  The only problem with this is that the existing Regts and their subunits are not necessarily in the right places, there has been a lot of chopping and changing, along with a lot of angst about it...

As an example, my Sqn has lost a radio Tp (8 miles away) to another Sqn, in another Regt. Good for them, they needed more CNR-trained bods for their new role, mostly Military Aid to Civil Authorities.  Meanwhile, we've picked up a new Tp located 50 miles from us, and another one located 75 miles from us.  They have no knowledge of CNR, we have lost 1 of our 2 skilled Tps, and we don't have enought kit to go around. 

Nevertheless, I'm sure it will be fun.... ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

Madscanner,

welcome to the site! It's great to hear from a Jimmy across the Pond. It sounds like your re-org is a little more Drastic than ours.

Our Communications Groups aren't really changing troops between any units. What has changed is the size of all the unit's establishments to sizes, and the operations plan, basically, based on environment.

However, If you ever want to compare the Signals units and systems between our 2 Forces, I would love to take part in that. I'm personally very interested in seeing what Bowman can do, as compared to IRIS and TCCCS.

Anyway, take care, and hopefully we'll see you on the site


----------



## TheMadscanner (8 Apr 2006)

Hiya

I'll be lurking around fm time to time.  

We're gradually embracing 20th century technology here.  One day soon, BOWMAN (Better Off With Map And Nokia) will replace CLANSMAN (PRC320/VRC321, et al), which is good, but old and insecure (just like me!) - I really hate having to off-line encrypt with a one-time pad, just in the middle of a contact.....  .  

And at the same time, we have FALCON coming along to replace PTARMIGAN, for encrypted trunk comms.  They say that BOWMAN and FALCON will even talk to each other!  Mght take a while, though. In the meantime, they will just wave to each other across a crowded room.

Until then, we will just be glad that we don't have NCRS any more (don't ask, just accept that it was a nightmare!), and train our RadOps so that they can go to the Sandbox to provide top cover on a (not too) armoured Land Rover instead of working with comms.

Regards


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Apr 2006)

FALCON II seems to be an amazing system.

I've just started work this last weeks at the Directorate that tests and installs all new Comms systems, and I'm hoping to get some hands on very soon, heard some great things.

I can't wait to head over to GD Canada. I'll be like a kid in a toy store. Well, a bigger toy store. I'm having fun in the TCCCS lab we have.


----------



## TheMadscanner (8 Apr 2006)

The contract for FALCON here was just announced the week before last.  Should be a big step forward, but it is likely none of the part-timers here will see it, as the TA isn't scheduled to get it until Increment 4, which is unfunded....

I'll have to have a shufti at IRIS.

Lots of change here this training year with standards, in terms of basic mil skills...


----------



## TheMadscanner (11 Apr 2006)

From my reading of the info on IRIS, it does for you what both BOWMAN and FALCON will do for us...


----------

